# Look Frames



## jdevarennes (Oct 12, 2006)

Does any know where I can get a discounted look? I'm having some problems finding frames in my size (50 - 53 | 5'8 30 inch inseam). I really like the new models, but I'm looking for a 05 or 06 555 or 585. Any held would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## Emspilot (Apr 17, 2002)

Check here:

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOOK-585-FULL-C...38418QQcategoryZ98084QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

They have good deals from time to time. Got my frame there and have no complaints. He sometimes has stock that is not listed on the eBay store so ask...


----------

